

As Prostitutes Turn to Craigslist, Law Takes Notice - brett
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/05/nyregion/05craigslist.html?ex=1346644800&en=82b7e3c6f376a86a&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
portLAN
I detect a start-up opportunity.

~~~
corentin
For an anonymous sex service marketplace? This non-problem would be easier to
solve by adopting less conservative laws in the first place.

------
jsmcgd
Whats the point in making this form of soliciting illegal again?

